# Arrow through glass bottle?????



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a video to watch how this is done? I assume soaking the arrow in water and compressing is the process but thought it was something neat to do and wanted to see how it was done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've seen similar techniques on the woodwright shop by Roy underhill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've seen similar things like that done. You would use a wood like basswood or willow that doesn't have a distinguishable grain. Drill a hole through the bottle and insert a arrow that doesn't have the head on it through the hole and then glue the head on it on the other side. Since the wood doesn't have a distinguishable grain there is the illusion that the arrow is one piece of wood.


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

The only real trick to it is that the arrow shaft is half the size I the arrow
Head then when u soak the arrow head in hot water u can compress it to about the same size of the shaft and put it through the hole in the bottle. Then pore hot water over arrows head and it will spring back. The back end if the arrow can be any size u want as long as its bigger then the hole in the bottle


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Step 1. Carve the arrow from a single piece of some soft wood.
Step 2. Place arrow into a steamer and wait.
Step 3. While waiting drill a hole through the bottle slightly larger than the shaft of the arrow and slightly smaller than the head of the arrow.
Step 4. When the arrow has steamed, compress the arrow head in a vise until it fits through the hole you drilled.
Step 5. Let the arrow dry and the head will return to its original shape and be trapped in place.
Step 6. Forget about turning in the bottle for a refund on the deposit. :laughing:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just need to pick up a bit to cut the hole in a bottle and I will give this little trick a go.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Thanks guys, I just need to pick up a bit to cut the hole in a bottle and I will give this little trick a go.


Love to see photos when your done!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm going with what johnnie said about steaming the arrow, them smashing it to fit in the hole. 
Instead of gluing the arrow tip back on. That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, compress it in vice, let dry in vice. Put through bottle, and the pour hot water over it. Arrow head will swell back out.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone have a pic of one of these, i'd love to see one?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> anyone have a pic of one of these, i'd love to see one?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> View attachment 56115


thats pretty kool :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> thats pretty kool :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just to clarify, I didn't make this one. I got it off Internet to show buggy man.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's pretty neat. So if you steam the wood and use a vise you can press the head as small as the shaft and then it will come back to an arrow head shape?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ponch37300 said:


> That's pretty neat. So if you steam the wood and use a vise you can press the head as small as the shaft and then it will come back to an arrow head shape?


Yea I guess? Not sure if there's a type of wood that retains its shape after its smashed better than most?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Yea I guess? Not sure if there's a type of wood that retains its shape after its smashed better than most?


You want a soft wood for that. I think most hardwoods have too much structure internally to put up with being compressed so much. The piece of pine construction wood I used for the trapped nail trick did well but still showed an impression of the vise after steaming it back up to size. I had to sand it smooth for it to look right. Heres the link I found that one on.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Yea I guess? Not sure if there's a type of wood that retains its shape after its smashed better than most?



I would think it would be easier to compress the tail end of the arrow. What would you use to cut the hole in the bottle?


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

OK...that is just cool! I'm saving this pic for a try at it later.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> You want a soft wood for that. I think most hardwoods have too much structure internally to put up with being compressed so much. The piece of pine construction wood I used for the trapped nail trick did well but still showed an impression of the vise after steaming it back up to size. I had to sand it smooth for it to look right. Heres the link I found that one on.
> Impossible nail-through-wood trick - YouTube


thats just kool too:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

